
AeroDoodle - interactive CFD in your browser - ColinWright
http://aerodoodle.swan.ac.uk/aerodoodle_med.htm
======
ColinWright
If this doesn't work for you, could you tell me your OS/Browser version
numbers? I'm getting reports of problems.

Thanks.

PS: It's not mine - feel free to report directly to the people involved, but I
thought I'd collate some data (if any) for them from this community.

